# Kool Aid Man Help?



## Eagle Frankenstein19 (May 22, 2008)

I'm in need of a Kool Aid Man costume, as weird as that sounds, but do not want to purchase one. Any tips on how to make one?


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm, this might give you a large round form to work with: what about using suspended concentric hoops (kind of like old-style hoop skirts, but with the widest hoop being in the center of the costume rather than the bottom) covered in red/painted fabric? The problem is that it can be difficult to get a really smooth spherical shape with that method, and I have to admit that it would wouldn't be that easy to wear. Just tossing the idea out there.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Use three Hula Hoops (2 the same size, 1 larger) for the base to keep it light. To keep the shape & balance.. use something like suspenders to rest on your shoulders. Red sweatpants for the legs. Cover everything with red fabric with a mesh allowance to see through. The arms could simply be another pair of sweat pants cut in half & attached to the costume. Red gloves could be worn to cover hands or apply red makeup to hands.


----------



## Eagle Frankenstein19 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice! It's giving me some great ides!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*youtube how to...*

YouTube- How to make a Kool-aid and weed man costume


Sorry had to post these too 


YouTube- Family Guy: Kool-Aid (High quality)


YouTube- Kool Aid guy


----------

